# Rigging kit



## DSW (Oct 27, 2018)

I've been going back and forth on buying a beefier rigging setup or making my own. After mulling it over more than I care, to the point of not wanting to do either, I started filling up an online cart of steel. Then I took some measurements of my current block and portawrap, tweaked my order a bit and coughed up the dough.

It's going to be a very large and hopefully incredibly strong portawrap and block. I'll experiment with it, take it light and easy in the beginning. Figured I'd take you guys along for the ride if any are interested in these types of projects. Updates when I can.

Now I need a ball buster of a bull rope and a couple slings.


----------



## hseII (Oct 27, 2018)

DSW said:


> I've been going back and forth on buying a beefier rigging setup or making my own. After mulling it over more than I care, to the point of not wanting to do either, I started filling up an online cart of steel. Then I took some measurements of my current block and portawrap, tweaked my order a bit and coughed up the dough.
> 
> It's going to be a very large and hopefully incredibly strong portawrap and block. I'll experiment with it, take it light and easy in the beginning. Figured I'd take you guys along for the ride if any are interested in these types of projects. Updates when I can.
> 
> Now I need a ball buster of a bull rope and a couple slings.




https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=3&item=1832

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=9044&visible=reviews#detail

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=1908&item=14523#

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=78&item=1240#


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 27, 2018)

Unless you're planning on doing some massive or fancy rigging, you can get by with a 4" block, a couple of 2" pulleys, your porty and a few steel biners. That'll get you going easily. You may have to take smaller pieces, but a lot will depend on the skill of your groundie.


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2018)

hseII said:


> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=3&item=1832
> 
> https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?item=9044&visible=reviews#detail
> 
> ...



Definitely going with Stable Braid. I'm leaning towards 7/8 right now. I've already got 3/4 Tenex slings, may just stick with those.



BC WetCoast said:


> Unless you're planning on doing some massive or fancy rigging, you can get by with a 4" block, a couple of 2" pulleys, your porty and a few steel biners. That'll get you going easily. You may have to take smaller pieces, but a lot will depend on the skill of your groundie.



Not really fancy but I'd say big enough. Definitely not something I'm going to use everyday, in fact I'll probably play with it more than I NEED it. It's cheaper than speedboats and sprortscars.



Anybody know the Safe working loads of the slings and heavier rope? They don't seem to share that info as easily. Even if you went on a ratio of the breaking strength I've seen various ratios used on different pieces.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)

DSW said:


> I've been going back and forth on buying a beefier rigging setup or making my own. After mulling it over more than I care, to the point of not wanting to do either, I started filling up an online cart of steel. Then I took some measurements of my current block and portawrap, tweaked my order a bit and coughed up the dough.
> 
> It's going to be a very large and hopefully incredibly strong portawrap and block. I'll experiment with it, take it light and easy in the beginning. Figured I'd take you guys along for the ride if any are interested in these types of projects. Updates when I can.
> 
> *Now I need a ball buster of a bull rope* and a couple slings.



*Dynasorb!*

Been using the 9/16 and the 5/8 for years and I freaking love my Dynasorb. The 9/16 is the best everyday rope I've ever come across.


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> *Dynasorb!*
> 
> Been using the 9/16 and the 5/8 for years and I freaking love my Dynasorb. The 9/16 is the best everyday rope I've ever come across.



You guys ever use any of the 3/4 Dynasorb?


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)

DSW said:


> You guys ever use any of the 3/4 Dynasorb?



No. No need for it so far. The 5/8 handles the bigger stuff.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)

DSW said:


> You guys ever use any of the 3/4 Dynasorb?



And the 3/4 is freaking expensive. 

This was from a few years back, but shows what we did with the 9/16. Didn't have the 5/8 yet, which I would have used if I did. These were heavy pieces but the 9/16 can handle it. damn good rope!




[URL='https://imgflip.com/i/2l5w2q']

[/URL]


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2018)

Heard that, expensive and won't get used nearly as much as the smaller lines. 

You only live once. I went ahead and ordered some 7/8.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)

DSW said:


> Heard that, expensive and won't get used nearly as much as the smaller lines.
> 
> You only live once. I went ahead and ordered some 7/8.



What kind of rope?


----------



## DSW (Oct 28, 2018)

Stable braid. I'll keep Dynasorb in mind, I'm planning to get a new 9/16 or 5/8 line next year.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)

DSW said:


> Stable braid. I'll keep Dynasorb in mind, I'm planning to get a new 9/16 or 5/8 line next year.



I schmidt you not, the 9/16 Dynasorb is the Swiss Multitool of ropes. Perfect size for handling, knot tying, weight, and strength. From branches to big wood, it's good for everything. I have 150' in a Rope Boss bag and it's my constant companion.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## beastmaster (Nov 1, 2018)

I co sign dynasorb. It's my go to rope for negitive rigging. I use the 5/8 for some heavy stuff. I'm convinced its saved my butt from lousy or inexperienced groundsman more then one.
Husky brand rope is good rope cheaper priced and similar to dyasorb.


----------



## DSW (Nov 1, 2018)

Speaking of negative rigging, not a big fan. For those reasons. May do a bit of it in big wood just because but heavy negative rigging isn't something I do regularly or desire to do regularly. 

Its also the hardest to justify.


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

Got some goodies in the mail!

Expect an update with a picture tomorrow.

If the camera does it any justice at all. You'll understand what i mean by beefy.


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

There's a block and a portawrap in there somewhere. I think it's behind all that steel.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 2, 2018)

DSW said:


> There's a block and a portawrap in there somewhere. I think it's behind all that steel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 682952



I take it you weld?


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> I take it you weld?




Elmer's glue won't do the trick?

Yes, many moons ago I was paid to weld, these days it's only for myself.


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

Here we have slide number two, simply titled "yeah, we're not ****in' around"


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

No Kool aid jammers were harmed. At this point.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 2, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing this come together. 

You said you were making your own block, how are you going to do that?


----------



## DSW (Nov 2, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> Looking forward to seeing this come together.
> 
> You said you were making your own block, how are you going to do that?



Thank ya.

My take on a block at least. Very simple but should work well. Instead of rollers it'll be tubing that is welded permanently. Wouldn't be good for mechanical advantage but should be excellent for lowering, as it introduces friction. Similar to rigging rings.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 3, 2018)

DSW said:


> Thank ya.
> 
> My take on a block at least. Very simple but should work well. Instead of rollers it'll be tubing that is welded permanently. Wouldn't be good for mechanical advantage but should be excellent for lowering, as it introduces friction. Similar to rigging rings.



Neat. Ya gotta post some pics when all of this is put together.

Are you doing this a) because it's interesting to do, b) to save money, or c) because you want stronger gear?


----------



## DSW (Nov 3, 2018)

I brought in some firewood. Grumbled about it being more wet than it should be. 
Beautiful day but it's been raining so much the ground is a swamp. Grumbled about that. 

After I threw my pity party, I realized I'm alive, have a healthy family, roof over my head and it's time to get to work. 

Progress will be slow from here on out but I'll keep moving on it.







Got a side plate laid out and cut out.


----------



## DSW (Nov 3, 2018)

Side shot I never posted.




Better eat your Wheaties.


----------



## DSW (Nov 3, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> Neat. Ya gotta post some pics when all of this is put together.
> 
> Are you doing this a) because it's interesting to do, b) to save money, or c) because you want stronger gear?



Absolutely, I'll keep this thread updated.

All the above. Emphasis on WANT stronger gear. It's definitely going to be more novelty than necessity. A lot of the companies making tree gear do an excellent job and I will continue to support them and buy from them more often than not.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 4, 2018)

DSW said:


> Absolutely, I'll keep this thread updated.
> 
> All the above. Emphasis on WANT stronger gear.



That's hysterical! _(I mean that in a good way.)_ The Porta-Wrap is rated at 2000# WLL. Would love to see the rating on what you put together. Also want to see how you set up the attachment system to the tree; if you're going to have a base plate with straps or a connection point for a (very large) whoopie.


----------



## DSW (Nov 5, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> That's hysterical! _(I mean that in a good way.)_ The Porta-Wrap is rated at 2000# WLL. Would love to see the rating on what you put together. Also want to see how you set up the attachment system to the tree; if you're going to have a base plate with straps or a connection point for a (very large) whoopie.



The XL version is rated for 6000lb WLL and steel to steel mine is beefier in every way. 

That doesn't factor in build quality and design which can make or break a product but I'm confident it'll be alright. 

I'll put some hefty loads on it but I have no way of putting any official numerical limits on it.

No base plate. Regular sling attachment.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 6, 2018)

DSW said:


> The XL version is rated for 6000lb WLL and steel to steel mine is beefier in every way.
> 
> That doesn't factor in build quality and design which can make or break a product but I'm confident it'll be alright.
> 
> ...



I hadn't heard about the XL version. I thought you had it wrong, checked, and you have it right. 

I have the large and it's great.

Don't forget to post more pics.


----------



## DSW (Nov 9, 2018)

Block progress
















Not finished obviously. Hopefully make some more progress this weekend.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm into strong gear, but how big a piece of wood are you planning to drop? That thing could lower a Panzer.

The poor climber is going to need a winch to haul that thing into the tree. What does that weigh?


----------



## DSW (Nov 9, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> I'm into strong gear, but how big a piece of wood are you planning to drop? That thing could lower a Panzer.
> 
> The poor climber is going to need a winch to haul that thing into the tree. What does that weigh?



How much does it weigh? Too much. 

When I planned(using that term loosely ) this whole thing I didn't want to spend all this time(and dough) and make the kit beefier but only to an insignificant amount or risk not making it beefier at all. So I erred on the side of overbuilt but I definitely underestimated how much weight it actually adds.

That block is a tank and it's not finished. It'll be heavier.

Nothing compared to the Portawrap but that is someone else's problem.


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 10, 2018)

DSW said:


> How much does it weigh? Too much.
> 
> When I planned(using that term loosely ) this whole thing I didn't want to spend all this time(and dough) and make the kit beefier but only to an insignificant amount or risk not making it beefier at all. So I erred on the side of overbuilt but I definitely underestimated how much weight it actually adds.
> 
> ...




I think when you're done, and the pics are posted, you're getting into the Arboristsite Book of World Records for that stuff.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2018)

Groundman One said:


>


Does the dye stay on the rope or wear off?


----------



## Groundman One (Nov 10, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> Does the dye stay on the rope or wear off?



It fades with the sun and usage. My 5/8 yellow rope is still very yellow. My 9/16 red is as grey as it is red. It gets used every single day.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 10, 2018)

Great thread and interesting keep up the good work.


----------



## DSW (Nov 11, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> I think when you're done, and the pics are posted, you're getting into the Arboristsite Book of World Records for that stuff.





lone wolf said:


> Great thread and interesting keep up the good work.



Thanks for the interest and support, fellas.


----------



## DSW (Nov 11, 2018)

I'll have an update later on today.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2018)

DSW said:


> Block progress
> 
> View attachment 684227
> 
> ...


I like that Red cedar too. What do you make from them?


----------



## DSW (Nov 11, 2018)

lone wolf said:


> I like that Red cedar too. What do you make from them?



That was a tree that grew on the same property that I grew up on. Talks of bulldozing it and burying it under the ground seemed goofy to me.

No specific plans, lot of what I'd LIKE to do, given the time. Hoping some passionate woodworkers would scoop it up but I damn near gave some away with nothing but tire kickers. 

Very rare to see it of any size around here.


----------



## p61 western (Nov 11, 2018)

Subbed cool thread.


----------



## DSW (Nov 11, 2018)

Crappy picture update.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 11, 2018)

DSW said:


> That was a tree that grew on the same property that I grew up on. Talks of bulldozing it and burying it under the ground seemed goofy to me.
> 
> No specific plans, lot of what I'd LIKE to do, given the time. Hoping some passionate woodworkers would scoop it up but I damn near gave some away with nothing but tire kickers.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSW (Nov 18, 2018)

Small Sunday update.

Plates are welded up. 








Today went like this: set up welder, clean off scrap to run some test beads, weld plate, daughter is hungry, throw pizza in, weld other plate, dig out drill press, daughter wants to show me her fort, fiddle with drill press, start SLOWLY drilling hole, daughter is hungry.

I'm still chipping away at it.


----------



## DSW (Nov 25, 2018)

At this point in the build, I've gotten pretty thirsty so I decided to make myself some fancy cup holders.





Ready to slap some Elmer's on it.


----------



## DSW (Nov 25, 2018)

Here she is boys.











She's a porker.


----------



## DSW (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## DSW (Nov 25, 2018)

Gratuitous action shot. 

Good thing she's rated for a billion pounds.


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 3, 2018)

How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## DSW (Dec 3, 2018)

I guessed 20-25, my wife guessed 25-30. I looked at my receipt and the steel untouched weighs 37 lbs. So subtract my taper cut on on the side plates, 4 drilled holes and then add some welds I'd say thirty is pretty close. I'll have to officially weigh it.


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 4, 2018)

You gotta get a 1 1/2" whoopie for that tank.


----------



## waross (Dec 4, 2018)

DSW said:


> Gratuitous action shot.
> 
> Good thing she's rated for a billion pounds.
> 
> View attachment 686458


Unfortunately you're going to literally burn through your rigging line with all that friction in the block. The steel will hold the heat, you have no bearings or sleeve. If for some ungodly reason the system does fail and something gets damaged or someone hurt, the insurance inspector will probably not cover it as you used home made equipment where there is a regulated industry standard. Just keeping it real.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DSW (Dec 4, 2018)

waross said:


> Unfortunately you're going to literally burn through your rigging line with all that friction in the block. The steel will hold the heat, you have no bearings or sleeve. If for some ungodly reason the system does fail and something gets damaged or someone hurt, the insurance inspector will probably not cover it as you used home made equipment where there is a regulated industry standard. Just keeping it real.



There isn't a huge amount of friction within the block, less than I hoped for to be honest. Getting some heftier loads on it should help in that department.

It would take a LOT of friction to heat this block up. More than I can see ever happening in a tree rigging scenario.

Are you familiar with rigging rings or a portawrap? A Portawrap doesn't have any moving parts, isn't typically made of aluminum(side note, climbing gear being made from aluminum typically has nothing to do with heat and everything to do with weight) and will have multiple full wraps on it which would introduce a lot more friction than this block will see, which funny enough is the entire concept on how they work.

I will do thorough testing(playing ) with this before it ever leaves my property.

Regulated industry standard equipment gets used, and misused everyday. Consequently there are failures that happen regularly to the equipment, rated or not. Misuse and exceeding limits are probably more of a concern than anything else. 

To be honest I do have one element that I am not 100% sold on but you didn't touch on it.


----------



## DSW (Dec 4, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> You gotta get a 1 1/2" whoopie for that tank.



Where do I get such a thing?


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 5, 2018)

DSW said:


> Where do I get such a thing?




It doesn't come standard with every 25lb port-wrap?


----------



## alonfn4 (Dec 5, 2018)

I am into building some of my own tools as well. I Haven't built any rigging gear yet but I have some ideas I’ve been working on for quite some time. Being that I co own a fab shop makes things a little easier...

I like the idea and concept. But few issue I noticed. your weld joints definitely are the weakest point. The inner side cheek plates should really have been beveled and to be filled with additional passes of weld. In Really The pipe sections should have be welded to the inner cheek plates on both side. Finally prep the outside face welds and then capped with the second set of cheek plate. That would give you much more strength in case of side loading.

Last thing I noticed was there still a lot of edges and corners. I’d be cautious. what might not seem sharp to the hand can easily tear up a rope moving as high speed.


----------



## Groundman One (Dec 5, 2018)

alonfn4 said:


> Last thing I noticed was there still a lot of edges and corners. I’d be cautious. what might not seem sharp to the hand can easily tear up a rope moving as high speed.




I had the same thought. That said, I'm not disrespecting the effort. That's some cool homemade gear.


----------



## DSW (Dec 6, 2018)

Groundman One said:


> It doesn't come standard with every 25lb port-wrap?



It sure as heck should.


----------



## DSW (Dec 6, 2018)

DSW said:


> To be honest I do have one element that I am not 100% sold on but you didn't touch on it.





alonfn4 said:


> Last thing I noticed was there still a lot of edges and corners. I’d be cautious. what might not seem sharp to the hand can easily tear up a rope moving as high speed.





Groundman One said:


> I had the same thought. That said, I'm not disrespecting the effort. That's some cool homemade gear.




No worries at all fellas, I appreciate any interest, critiques, or concerns.

That has been on my mind as well, the side plates are all beveled already, but I may go more. Being attached by sling the work angle shouldn't be too bad. 

That would be some awful pretty rope to tear into.


----------



## DSW (Dec 27, 2018)

Nothing too crazy here but nice to see some weight on it after putting the effort into building it. Standard portawrap.


----------



## DSW (Jan 9, 2019)

Started on the portawrap. 

Didn't take any progress pictures, 25 degrees and heavy winds took my head out of that. 

I'll post a picture tomorrow morning. It feels lighter than the block.


----------



## DSW (Jan 10, 2019)

Unfinished. Ran out of steel.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 10, 2019)

DSW said:


> View attachment 696075
> 
> 
> View attachment 696076
> ...



I like it, but are those welds on the lower short horizontal bar strong enough to take the impact stress?


----------



## DSW (Jan 10, 2019)

They're just tacked right now. I'm going to add gussets as well. Add a tie off and make a fairlead for the rope and it's done.


----------

